# Moving to Sydney in 5 weeks



## Misslenna (May 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am moving to Sydney to attend the University of Sydney. I have a 7 year old son and wanted to know what are some of the good areas to live in for the budget minded person? I need somewhere close enough to the Uni but in a safe affordable area. I have never been to Australia and don't really know what to expect. I am looking forward to the move but am concerned about schooling for my son and the cost of living as well. 

I also would like to know if there are any community groups that I could join in order to meet other single parents around town. I would love to know what childcare costs are for before and after school care is too. Any advice or comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Oh and is it pretty easy to find a job in the aged care / nursing assistant career field?


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 24, 2011)

Misslenna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Sydney to attend the University of Sydney. I have a 7 year old son and wanted to know what are some of the good areas to live in for the budget minded person? I need somewhere close enough to the Uni but in a safe affordable area. I have never been to Australia and don't really know what to expect. I am looking forward to the move but am concerned about schooling for my son and the cost of living as well.
> 
> ...


The area you're looking at is Darlinghurst, in and around Sydney Uni., and its predominantly a student accomodation area, and not so much family orientated.

There are several public schools (they wear uniforms at most) in and around that area that generally work on the catchment policy of where you live determines what school you go to, also available are exceptional Private schools, but they are very expensive. Not affordable on a nurses salary. If your child is 7 already he would probably go into second grade.

You're looking at; in the Darlinghurst area about $600 a week for a 2 bedroom place, you may find some less, particularly share houses. Parking is a nightmare in and around Sydney Uni., so be prepared to use the public transport system, which is very good, and everyone uses it, just something to keep in mind.

Yes, there are a lot of EN jobs in and around that area in particular as there are several big hospitals in that area, Nurses in Australia are in high demand and paid very well, lots of overtime and whatnot if you're looking for it. Sydney Uni. is a great school and you'll have an excellent degree coming out of there. Cost of living wise, the costs transfer fairly well, food is marginally more, gas is more, electronics are a little more, the biggest difference I guess would be the cost of accomodation, Sydney is quite high, especially the city. I don't know of places to meet people but its a high pop student area so keep that in mind.


----------



## Misslenna (May 16, 2011)

Thanks so much Wombat11. I don't think I will be wanting to live around Uni students so I think I'm looking at a longer commute. I think I will opt for living a little further out in order to get more family oriented places. I just thought it would be easier to be closer to Uni. I'm very excited about the opportunity to start new over there and so is my son. It will be a great adventure for the both of us! I'm always happy to meet friendly people whom shares advice and can help with guidance. Thanks again for your response.


----------

